# My face is small ..what should i do to make it big than others?



## rotis

*My face is like small monkey..what should i do to make it big than others?*

:bored:


----------



## skycloud86

How do you mean by "small"? Perhaps you could style your hair so that more of your forehead shows, and perhaps grow a beard (if this is possible), because that could make your face look bigger I suppose.


----------



## BryterLayter

you could grow your hair out around your face, i don't just throwing something out there


----------



## danicx

That is a strange thing to say. Your face looks normal-sized. I think you'd look good with short hair (smaller hair: more prominent face) and also a chin beard, or some sort of facial hair to bring out your jawline.


----------



## Tophat182

No I can see what he's trying to say. God I had a lot of racist thoughts come up :frustrating:
A beard would help make your face look bigger.


----------



## fafyrd

Smile more.


----------



## BlissfulDreams

fafyrd said:


> Smile more.


I think that's a cultural thing. I think the OP is Indian, if I am not mistaken. My best friend is also Indian and her relatives who live in India and grew up there hate smiling in photos. Her dad is the same way. I'm sure the OP smiles more in real life and the photo may not accurately represent the way he presents himself in everyday interactions with others.

But I agree with you fafyrd. He should smile more. Smiling will make you seem more energetic and lively, Rotis. You may also want to look into getting a new hairstyle and even a beard, as the others have suggested.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34

I hate smileing in photos too. Its so fake. Why not try and capture how a person really is than create a lie that everyone is happy all the time.


----------



## rotis

AvaAdore said:


> you could grow your hair out around your face, i don't just throwing something out there


no no beard dont suit me

My Wife Divorced me because of my Small face 

here is our Wedding pic










she has big face than me

we are not talking with each other since 2 years because of this

please help me


----------



## BlissfulDreams

She divorced you because you have a small face? That is such a shallow reason to divorce someone else and it makes her sound incredibly immature. You deserve someone better than her.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34

Well it must be some sort of cultural thing, so you could immigrate to somewhere where no one cares about the size of your face. This is the first time I've ever heard of such a thing as having too small a face...

or plastic surgery


----------



## rotis

Gorihay said:


> She divorced you because you have a small face? That is such a shallow reason to divorce someone else and it makes her sound incredibly immature. You deserve someone better than her.


please dont say bad about her ...I want to meet her again with a big face than all. I cannot live without her ..please give me some tips.. i have not eaten anything after posting this since 4days ..im eagerly waiting for your help.


----------



## Theaetetus

rotis said:


> please dont say bad about her ...I want to meet her again with a big face than all. I cannot live without her ..please give me some tips.. i have not eaten anything after posting this since 4days ..im eagerly waiting for your help.


Go eat something, then come back and Google 'courage wolf' and look in images.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Don't mean to be insensitive BUT I wonder if I'm the only one thinking "WTF"......anyways....

Rotis, I'm not sure if you're serious about this thread but if you are.....umm.....maybe a solution could be having her make her face smaller? That way yours will look bigger by default. It could work.....maybe.


----------



## UncertainSomething

Don't starve yourself and if you eat more your face will get bigger too.


----------



## fafyrd

rotis said:


> no no beard dont suit me
> 
> My Wife Divorced me because of my Small face
> 
> here is our Wedding pic
> 
> she has big face than me
> 
> we are not talking with each other since 2 years because of this
> 
> please help me


You have the same size face she married.

Your wife is lying to you. 

Find a better woman.


----------



## SuSu

rotis said:


> please dont say bad about her ...I want to meet her again with a big face than all. I cannot live without her ..please give me some tips.. i have not eaten anything after posting this since 4days ..im eagerly waiting for your help.


I'll assume for now that you aren't just trolling..

Here are two suggestions, both of which are more attainable than increasing your face size:
1. Get over her, and find someone who doesn't judge you for arbitrary and stupid reasons (or is just lying to you). 
2. Convince her that your face is in fact well-sized (which I think it is). 
2b. Extra credit: Convince *her* that her face is too large.


----------



## rotis

This is my 7th day pic .. i have not eaten anything for her


----------



## tskim

your face is fine and you look fine! don't get all insecure about your face.


----------



## silverlined

Please don't do this to yourself. I think your face looks great and perfectly normal.
I personally think the most attractive people are those who feel comfortable and happy about the body they have. It's more a matter of learning to feel confident about what you have.

As for your wife, please don't starve yourself because of her. (from what it sounds like, it's definitely not worth it) I'm not in the place to make any character judgments but I will comment on her actions. I really dislike when people get shallow and single out one part of the body. If this was her only reason for divorcing you, I think this is shallow and petty beyond belief. You deserve to be with someone who loves you for you and not just one for one feature.


----------

